# JessEm Wood Sabre Marking Gauge Makes the Cut



## Putttn

Glad to hear you like yours. I have looked at it but not sure I can justify the price. My little cheap marker has done a pretty decent job. I have their router lift and their 8350 doweling jig and they are built to last with great precision.


----------



## RichT

Sure, if you have a gauge that works for you, it makes no sense to spend money on another one. I was in need of a new gauge and figured it wasn't that much money given that it's going to last me a lifetime.


----------



## gotnonickname

I have one of these as well and really like it. I have a antique gauge left to me from gramps that see`s no action, just memories and a cheap one I bought prior that got little use. This on is used all the time. This really stands out when laying out mortise and tendons that you really want to line up after cutting. The only thing I wish it had was a mm scale or decimal. That would ne nice for us that are ridiculously extreme when measuring. I have used this now over a year and never is it far from my hand. Good tool. Well worth the price.


----------



## SubVette

I agree, I have one and it is an awesome gauge. It is heavy and large however, so I am always worried about dropping it. It does not go in my shop apron, but that aside it leaves a solid straight line all the time. It is expensive but like the others said it will be around long after me..


----------

